# The horse i bought for $200 (better conformation shot)



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

for $200 bucks she's CUUUUUTE!!!! good luck with her!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ponyjocky said:


> people stopped replying to my last thread so heres more pictures.


Laugh.
Interesting reason to start a new thread.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i think she's a nice looking mare and decently put together. i will say that i am more intrigued by the appy in the pasture with her though. haha


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

That appy is only 4 years old and has already foundered and rotated. hes a lame duck, but pretty cool because his owner taught him to lay down on command and she rides him in nothing but a rope halter.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you have a picture from the front? Is she as bench-kneed as she looks in the second pic?

Longer cannons in front than ideal, straight, weak shoulder, slightly straight through the hocks. Very decent/cute overall.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

the angle of her shoulder seems alittle steep,but over all not bad. especially for 200$ what breed is she? look like a thoroughbred to me...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

ponyjocky said:


> That appy is only 4 years old and has already foundered and rotated. hes a lame duck, but pretty cool because his owner taught him to lay down on command and she rides him in nothing but a rope halter.


oh man that sucks for them!  sounds like they've figured out how to do stuff and have fun still though.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Get some muscle on that neck, lol! Also, I see a hint of roach back? Maybe? Good buy tho!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I like her, especially for $200!!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wow not bad for 200 bucks...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

crimsonsky said:


> i think she's a nice looking mare and decently put together. i will say that i am more intrigued by the appy in the pasture with her though. haha


 I'm a bit more intruged by the black horse...but they're all precious


Janasse said:


> I like her, especially for $200!!!


 I know, right? How's her training?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I like her! Very pretty! Mine was $50


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Jessskater, thats amazing.

and her ground training is really well. I want to work with her more on learning to lunge and yield to pressure from the nose and side before i get on her. She was out to training and is ridable but when i got on her for the first time she wouldn't go forward. so not quite broke but very mannered. Not spooky and doesn't seam to blow up in strange situations. she even loaded fine when we took her home. The lady i bought her from says she doesn't tie well but i haven't had a problem yet. theres very horse friendly cross ties at my barn too. so if she really freaks out the rope will release and not break.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jessskater said:


> I like her! Very pretty! Mine was $50


 50?! Good god! How? Where? How is she?


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

lildonkey8 said:


> 50?! Good god! How? Where? How is she?


haha yup. She was originally $250, but my dad fixed a computer for her previous owner and that brought her price down to $50. I got her from a boarding stable down the road from me. She is well trained in Dressage but she is 22 y/o so i'm giving her a break with just pleasure riding.
<-----She's the posing TB


----------

